# Little Limestone Lake



## invisible (Sep 8, 2010)

About this lake:

"Little Limestone Lake is a majestic turquoise body of water. It  is a marl lake that visibly changes colour as the calcite in   the  water, dissolved from the limestone bedrock, chemically reacts to  the heat of the sun. On hot days the water turns a rich milky  blue. It is considered by experts to be the largest and most  outstanding example of a marl lake in the world." (More info here.)

This lake is 500 km north of Winnipeg, very close to the 54º parallel (i.e. way up north). The 1,000-km round trip -- all on the same day -- was well worth it. 

1.







2.






3. I think this one is a bit on the cold side... might need to play some more with it...





Thanks for looking...


----------



## Stephen.C (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow! Those clouds are gorgeous! Its tough to say which ones I like the most.
I like number one alot because of the sky and the nice rocks in the front.
Number two is also very nice. The tree adds some nice warming colors.
Number Three is eye catching because of the nice object you have in the foreground. I think it was shot well.
I like the set, good shooting, great colors.


----------



## invisible (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you very much, Stephen!


----------



## KillerKowalski (Sep 9, 2010)

The first is rad! A little sharpness has been lost on the lower left corner. The colors are awesome!


----------



## invisible (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you, KillerKowalski!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 10, 2010)

I think you are for sure on my top 5 list for favorite landscape photographer on this forum.  Keep them coming!


----------



## Dikkie (Sep 10, 2010)

That first one is really stunning!

If you make such a shot with long exposure, so clouds seem to move, it gets even more superb!


----------



## invisible (Sep 10, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> I think you are for sure on my top 5 list for favorite landscape photographer on this forum.  Keep them coming!


Thank you very much for your kind words, man! I think you should pay more attention to the work of real landscape photographers on this forum though. My thing is actually abstract and abandonments, and only very occasionally do I shoot landscapes 



Dikkie said:


> That first one is really stunning!
> 
> If you make such a shot with long exposure, so clouds seem to move, it gets even more superb!


Agreed. However, we would've had to wait until the light wasn't so harsh. My only neutral-density filter is just a 2-stop anyway...


----------



## Cam_Assassin (Sep 10, 2010)

super nice photos.


----------



## brucesmith (Sep 10, 2010)

It's a great photography, in the 1# image if that rock was slightly below the water then it would be an mind-blowing image. As all the shots are great by itself. It's an fantastic job.


----------



## invisible (Sep 11, 2010)

brucesmith said:


> in the 1# image if that rock was slightly below the water then it would be an mind-blowing image.


I was working with an ultra-wide angle lens and shooting from a lower angle would've distorted the image badly. I agree with you, though.

Thanks Cam_Assassin and Bruce!


----------



## john sherratt (Sep 13, 2010)

Amazing pictures what camera where you using for those pictures?


----------



## michaelleggero (Sep 14, 2010)

great pictures, i love the first one, i'd like to see a bit more saturation but that's just a personal preference
in the second one that's really cool too. the only distraction i see is the shadow of the tree branch.. but that's the problem of shooting in the regular daytime, can't get around the rules of nature
very cool stuff

Mike

http://www.michaelleggero.com


----------



## marcusklemme (Sep 15, 2010)

The first one is mind blowing, it also happens to be my new background. Thank you very much!!


----------



## DanFinePhotography (Sep 15, 2010)

Excellent photo's great work and thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## invisible (Sep 15, 2010)

john sherratt said:


> Amazing pictures what camera where you using for those pictures?


Thanks, John! The camera didn't really make a difference, but the lens (Tokina 11-16) did. 



michaelleggero said:


> great pictures, i love the first one, i'd like to see a bit more saturation but that's just a personal preference


Thanks, Michael. Since this place has a natural beauty that is beyond belief, for these photos I decided not to crank the saturation at all. I wanted the photos to show the lake exactly as I saw it. But I agree, a bit more saturation would make this one pop.




michaelleggero said:


> in the second one that's really cool too. the only distraction i see is the shadow of the tree branch.. but that's the problem of shooting in the regular daytime, can't get around the rules of nature


I actually made a conscious effort to include the shadow of the tree branch as some sort of frame AND leading line. I know it's a matter of taste, and I like it as is... to the point that the title of this photo is "In the shade" 




marcusklemme said:


> The first one is mind blowing, it also happens to be my new background. Thank you very much!!


While I'm honoured that you liked this one well enough to make it your background, I can't say I'm happy. 

Thanks everybody for your kind comments!


----------



## Mersad (Sep 16, 2010)

Amazing as always!


----------



## invisible (Sep 16, 2010)

Mersad said:


> Amazing as always!


Thanks a lot Mersad, much appreciated!


----------

